# Namarie



## Súrinen (Nov 21, 2005)

Greatings,

I just arrived here looking for a work of JRR Tolkien.
Maybe I'll be find some help in this forum.

I got a lyric poetry of JRR Tolkien, called "Namarie", is a beatiful voice, I don't know where I can find more lyric with this wonderful voice.

The music for download:
http://rapidshare.de/files/7934236/Namarie.mp3.html

Who can help me?!

Sorry for my english!

Kisses!!!
Valkyria



Lyric:

Ai! laurië lantar lassi súrinen,
yéni únótimë ve rámar aldaron!
Yéni ve lintë yuldar avánier
mi oromardi lissë-miruvóreva
Andúnë pella, Vardo tellumar
nu luini yassen tintilar i eleni
ómaryo airetári-lírinen.
Sí man i yulma nin enquantuva?
An sí Tintallë Varda Oiolossëo
ve fanyar máryat Elentári ortanë
ar ilyë tier undulávë lumbulë
ar sindanóriello caita mornië
i falmalinnar imbë met,
ar hísië untúpa Calaciryo míri oialë.
Sí vanwa ná, Rómello vanwa, Valimar!
Namárië! Nai hiruvalyë Valimar!
Nai elyë hiruva! Namárië!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: N*

Can't help you, I'm sorry, but welcome to the forum! Hope you have fun!


----------



## Súrinen (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: N*



e.Blackstar said:


> Can't help you, I'm sorry, but welcome to the forum! Hope you have fun!



Thankz!


----------



## David Pence (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: N*

These lyrics are from a passage in "The Fellowship of the Ring."



> Yet as is the way of Elvish words, they remained graven in his memory, and long afterwards he interpreted them, as well as he could: the language was that of Elven-song and spoke of things little known on Middle-earth.
> 
> _Ai! laurië lantar lassi súrinen,
> Yéni únótimë ve rámar aldaron!
> ...


----------

